# Sorry I have been a little slow lately.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I just want to say sorry that I have been a little slow lately to reply to some posts. I have been majorally busy with my work. If I miss someone just let me know.Thanks------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

Goodness!!! You mean you have a life too!!!!







I suppose we can let it go just this once!!!! Seriously...no apologizes needed. We are all grateful for all the time you devote to the board!Kim


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Kim.







I have four Jobs and the IBS stuff. LOL------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, 4 jobs!







Ya better slow down there a bit pardner!It's nice to be busy & love what ya do, but hey, everyone's got a limit! Watch out for yourself & see if you can find some "you" time.







BQ


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

*spank spank*oh eric, no need for apologies...you work so hard, (i didn't know you had FOUR jobs! yikes!) and you do SOOOO much for us here...you deserve a lei. *places one over his handsome head* we appreciate all you do for us here.


----------

